# Post your voice.



## Music Dragon

We had a topic like this way back when, and I really enjoyed hearing the many voices of TCoD.

So record your voice and post it here for MD to listen to! And everyone else, for that matter.

I'd do it myself, but I have no mic at the moment...


----------



## ultraviolet

:D No mic! 

Though I really want to hear how everybody sounds. I keep picturing you with a thick english accent for some reason....


----------



## Jolty

http://h1.ripway.com/kqotf/v2.wav

Vista is LAME and has the crappiest voice recorder EVER so here's one I did ages ago for another forum
But its still true, there is a lack of Pogey here lol


----------



## Music Dragon

Your voice rocks. And yeah, I just noticed that the Vista recorder does indeed suck.


----------



## Furretsu

I'll post one later today. :/ But if you're really desperate to hear my voice, I do background vocals in the largely epic Cut Out My Face. =)


----------



## Minish

How interesting.


----------



## Zeph

How does one go about uploading their voice, may I ask?


----------



## Minish

Depends what program you use; just export it as a WAV file or something and then use an uploading program, such as sendspace.


----------



## Terry. T.

Hmm, I don't know how, and I've no mic.


----------



## Zeph

Ah, thanks. Well, here you go. Not particularly interesting, eh?

And Cirrus, you have a nice voice. Mine, however, just sounds stupid and... how can I explain it? Forced? And for some reason it always sounds like I have a ton of phlegm in my mouth.


----------



## Music Dragon

*falls in love with Cirrus's voice*


----------



## Wymsy

Lies! Fibbery! Deceit!

Yes.


----------



## Adriane

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bxeq8k
http://www.sendspace.com/file/s74ulx


----------



## Mhaladie

Well uh I have an introductory sorta video and I'm being so so so stupid in it but you can hear my voice, so if you want to, you can look. It's all improvised so it's even more stupid than it, um, would be otherwise.

Also you get to see what I look like, although you might have known what I look like already?

And, Cirrus, I love your voice so, so much. Oh it's amazing. 

...Hmm, I watched my video again and woah I am so dumb. I can't believe I actually show people this. XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh my God, Cirrus, your voice is love~ Seriously, it's SO lovely. :D

Mhals, I liked your video, it amuses me. XD

So, I guess I'll give you guys a little taste of my voice. It's not that special, really, but eh.  (I recorded it using the microphone from Hey You, Pikachu! So if any of you guys were wondering if it works for your actual computer, it does.)


----------



## Sansha

All of you have such awesome voices, I'm jealous! 


Mhals, your video was hilarious, and I finally met someone who has just as messy of a room as mine.  


Here's a voice sample of me.     I sound so awkward on a microphone, so don't mind me, and I was totally sapped of any inspiration of what to say that the time.  xD


----------



## Terry. T.

Castform, I can't load it.


----------



## CNiall

I haven't got around to listening to anyone else's voice yet, but Cirrus sounds awesome and Castform sounds like one of my school's music teachers (albeit slightly higher). I really should get a mic so I can post my voice, but I don't see the point when I'd only really use when I occasionally play TF2.


----------



## Dannichu

I discovered that my MP3 has a mic, so here's me in really bad quality and general nothing-to-say-dom. 

I'm not normally this nervous, I swear.


----------



## Kabigon

> *sigh* greetings everyone this is Castform.  Coming to you from england or something.  Now everyone knows what my voice sounds like.  Isn't that amazing?


My voice sounds crappy.  Would it be possible for me to upload it to youtube by my camera?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Cirrus = Kirsten O'Brien. Record yourself saying 'Sponge the red paint onto the paper'.

I really need to get a decent sound recording of my voice...


----------



## Mhaladie

AAAAAA Danni, my mental image of you is deteriorating and collapsing in on itself because that is so not what I imagined you sound like. I do love your voice though because.. it's.. cool. And I like it.

I have a hard time imagining that as you, though, I think it's because you don't sound excited enough. XD

Then again, I have a hard time putting my voice to what I write, so.


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, I _knew_ that would happen. XD
If it's any consolation, my voice isn't actually as deep as my MP3 player makes it seem >.>

(now go check your PMs, fool)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Dannichu, you sound exactly like two people I know, who have the same voices!


----------



## Mhaladie

WOOOOOAAAAH, so you said in that PM; "now to destroy your mental image of me entirely... I sound more excited when not talking into my MP3 player..." And that's just what _I_ said~

Kind of. Although like I said, reading your own writing in your voice doesn't sound right; I just tried reading what I wrote out loud and it was odd, and didn't sound like something I'd say, so I don't know. I think in writing you speak and listen a lot differently than when you're actually speaking, even though that's kind of obvious but yes.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dannichu

^ Not Russian enough D<

Hehe, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Mhaladie

You sound... actually kind of like what I expected you to sound like. And you seem to say nearly exactly the same things that you write, which is awesome. 

Hehe, that was fun.


----------



## Ambipom

Castform, I demand a recording of you singing the welcome and birthday songs. 

I'm not posting my voice cuz I sound really young.


----------



## spaekle

Me reciting William Wordsworth's "Daffodils" poem from memory. 
 I memorized this a long time ago and always do it when I have to memorize a poem and can choose which one.  I do slip up in a couple places, but I more or less got it. :D

This is just... me talking just to be talking. I'm throwing this one in too because I don't always talk like I'm reciting a poem.

Hahaha, my voice sucks.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

I think this is a good time to jump on the bandwagon and praise Cirrus's voice. *Jumps onto the bandwagon* Ok. Now I think it's about time I jump off the bandwagon... *Jumps off the bandwagon, twists ankle* ...and praise some other people's voices. Primarily Dannichu, Mhals and Spaekle. You guys sound awesome too. Seriously.

I'll try to post something tomorrow for you guys. My mom's across the hall trying to sleep, and I don't want to wake her by apparently talking to myself. That, and the microphone attachment for my big awesome headset appears to have gone on vacation without telling me. I don't sound particularily interesting, but I think I need to contribute now that I've posted here.


----------



## Zeph

Ambipom said:


> Castform, I demand a recording of you singing the welcome and birthday songs.
> 
> I'm not posting my voice cuz I sound really young.


i can't sing. But I could just _say_ them. And then I'll do a recording of me speaking to you all in Greek!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

God, you guys all have such wonderful voices.~ (I'm jealous, argh, because mine sucks. I listened to my recording again and ugh. Awful.) 

And I agree with Mhals! Dannichu, you're shattering my mental image of you! I never imagined you to sound like that! Don't worry though, because you sound awesome. :D


----------



## Flazeah

Jolty, you sound awesome.

Dannichu, you sound more or less like I imagined you. Maybe that's because I'm British. Maybe not. Anyway, you sound cool! :D

Wow, Arylett, you're American! I think I knew that anyway, but yeah. Your voice is so nice. Aand Cirrus, you have an amazing voice. ; ; You also made me laugh.

Also, Castform, you sound cool too.


----------



## Zeph

Nuuuu. My voice sucks. Admit it, it fails.


----------



## Mhaladie

Arylett, actually (I might have said this already) you sound just like this girl I know, and I quite like your voice. Although I'm still a little thrown off by you sounding exactly like someone else, but that's ok.

Nawww, Castform, I like your voice too. :3


----------



## Zeph

Castform speaks Greek...!

If you must know what I'm saying, I'll tell you.


----------



## Belmont

what do you guys use to record? I have a mic. but i can't find a program to let me save the recording?


----------



## Zeph

I use Voice recorder. It's on Start>All programs>Accessories>Entertainment.


----------



## Proto_Fan

Hahaha. I'm posting my voice except I don't know why. I'm really self-conscious about my voice. :3

I ramble a lot in this though. My voice.

Seriously it's like three minutes. I don't know why. :3


----------



## Zeph

Proto, I like your voice. It's nice.

I'm underweight too! Hooray for underweightedness! Forgive me, but may I ask whether you are male or female?

So what did people think of the incomprehensible, annoying-voiced Greekness?


----------



## CNiall

Given that people think Proto is gay because he hangs around with a male, I'd assume that he is also male.

I'd be interested to know what you said (in English, of course) in your Greek clip, though, Castform. I'm not sure if my digital camera has some arbitrary function to record sound only (I think it does, but I'd have to check); if it does, I'll probably get around to posting a clip of my voice soon.


----------



## Proto_Fan

Correct, I am a male. And thank you. I like your voice too. :3

It's weird, everyone online likes my voice, yet everyone offline hates it. Or maybe they just hate me.

Why would I say no to asking my gender? It seems a little stupid to be offended or something. Mainly because I have such I high voice. D:


----------



## Belmont

Well here's my voice. I used Vista's recorder and its volume is kinda low.

Anyways:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/byj5aw


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Flazeah said:


> Wow, Arylett, you're American! I think I knew that anyway, but yeah. Your voice is so nice.


Did you think I was British? Ahaha, yes, I am American. I'm glad you think it's nice, thank you. ^^ 



Mhaladie said:


> Arylett, actually (I might have said this already) you sound just like this girl I know, and I quite like your voice. Although I'm still a little thrown off by you sounding exactly like someone else, but that's ok.


Do I? Wow. I'd be pretty thrown off if any of you guys sounded like somebody I knew too! Hee hee, thanks. :D


----------



## RavenMarkku

http://www.sendspace.com/file/d2ncji

WARNING: Was sick during recording.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Holy crap Hysterical I know I said this to you before but you sound almost exactly like somebody I actually know o.o

So does Dannichu, actually. And I wanted to click on Cirrus's but the download link wasn't there when I did D:

And now I shall do the world a favor and attempt to find my microphone so you all can hear the magic that is me. :D


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

Gah, I hate talking on mics. Makes me feel like I'm a crazy person that talks to himself.

Oh wells, here's my voice. 
Put it on a loop and you'll hate me in every possible way in no time at all! :D


----------



## PK

Promblems! My mic is broken, otherwise I totally would Unfortunately, I only have videos.


----------



## CNiall

There are programs that can convert video files into audio files, you know.


----------



## Faltzer

Hey bro, that needs some delicious pizza. Can I have some of that delicious pizza?


----------



## Terry. T.

Got mine:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bntlrg
Yes, something happened. Recorded YESTERDAY, I think.


----------



## Zeph

Is it odd that this was exactly a minute long?

I feel like doing that again but with the Greek version....


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

i have no mic so i'll post when i get one.
in the meantime :D welcoming song.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

I will attempt to upload my voice...


----------



## Terry. T.

Casty, your voice pwns some others. And do you cheat at the greek thing? And anyone like to rate my voice?


----------



## Zeph

...Cheat? How would I cheat?


----------



## CNiall

Presumably by using a free translation or whatever (despite the fact that you have stated God knows how many times that you are _learning_ Greek).

I keep meaning to record my voice--hopefully I'll remember some time over this weekend.



Terry. T. said:


> And anyone like to rate my voice?


It caused my soul to burn and die.


----------



## Terry. T.

CNiall said:


> Presumably by using a free translation or whatever (despite the fact that you have stated God knows how many times that you are _learning_ Greek).
> 
> I keep meaning to record my voice--hopefully I'll remember some time over this weekend.
> 
> 
> It caused my soul to burn and die.


Does that mean you like it?

Castform-Like reading a book et cetra.


----------



## ZimD

Terry. T. said:


> And anyone like to rate my voice?


It made my ears bleed. Also, how the hell could "it caused my soul to burn and die" be a good thing?


----------



## Furiianda

AuroraKing said:


> I'll post one later today. :/ But if you're really desperate to hear my voice, I do background vocals in the largely epic Cut Out My Face. =)


That... reminds me of the Viennese Vegetable Orchestra...
...what IS that...? *slowly tilts head to the left* Why do the flutey... flutey... thing... funny... heehee...
...hm. Mhaladie, your video was cool, really! And Wymsy has the best content... I think. ^_^;
Uhh... umm...
Fine! Have your recording!
(It may be a bit quiet...)


----------



## Tailsy

My normal voice.
My singing voice. Yes. That is a LazyTown song. XD


----------



## opaltiger

holy scottish accent, batman


----------



## Zeph

Tailsy, I love your voice. I'm Scottish but I don't have an accent, unfortunately. I wish I did...


----------



## Falthor

Tailsy, your laugh is adorable.  I love it.  :3  And your voice is _awesome_.


----------



## Yarnchu

Fail voice is fail. D:

Wow...just a dull, american voice. I was complaining it doesn't get my voice as deep as I think it is, but it really isn't that much deeper than what was recorded...so I'm fine.


----------



## Zeph

superyoshi888 said:


> Fail voice is fail. D:
> 
> Wow...just a dull, american voice. I was complaining it doesn't get my voice as deep as I think it is, but it really isn't that much deeper than what was recorded...so I'm fine.


That happens to everyone. What you hear your voice as in your head is deeper than what it sounds like to other people.


----------



## Glacedon

Wow.......Tailsy, thats a cool accent, though I'm aAsian, I still have a boring... American Accent, so yeah, not some of this"OOH YEEZ WE HEER EET GOUD SHINESE FOO!" Like everyone expects me to say.


----------



## Terry. T.

Y'know, everyone likes my voice. Ask someone off Serebii for the results! Anyway, Arylett Dawnsbrough's voice is the only one I like (Castform's voice is liked by most people, but I think it's really bad. Maybe you can disguise it.)


----------



## Zeph

Uh.... no offence, Terry, but you think _my_ voice is bad?


----------



## CNiall

Terry. T. said:


> (Castform's voice is liked by most people, but I think it's really bad. Maybe you can disguise it.)


Tact! Also, I don't want to sound like an ass but you can't criticise >:(


----------



## Terry. T.

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Uh.... no offence, Terry, but you think _my_ voice is bad?


It is very deep for a 14 year-old. It sounds:
Very
Very
Very
Old

But not old as in;
a 70 year old.

Try to make it higher.* Okay?

*I don't know how. Disguise it.


----------



## Zeph

You think my voice is _deep_? For your information, my voice is in fact much higher than any other 14 year old I know.


----------



## CNiall

I really wouldn't call Castform's voice deep at all--it sounds bored in the first clip, but that's it. :|


----------



## Terry. T.

There's just one of yours that I've never heard, they're not all deep, even when it's clear, it's mumbly. You do sound a little older, but, I know you're 14. I can hear your voice if I bump into you when I go to Weymouth in around 2 weeks.


----------



## CNiall

Voice. I fully realise that I sound ridiculous but aside from that feel free to arbitrarily criticise as you wish.


----------



## octobr

I was gonna do one with some random voices but I can't convince my throat to cooperate today. D: I did a video cause I don't have a mic. Also I would have gotten rid of the last part but my little 'TV' gesture is just too awesome.

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=1AO06GY7

uh yeah megavideo you know what shut up. It's already there. It's sort of quiet, so. And my pants are really tight. In case you were interested.

also notice my ~failure to edit my ass out of the video~ it's ok you liiiike it


Also I don't understand half of what CNiall said there.


----------



## CNiall

Verne said:


> Also I don't understand half of what CNiall said there.


The quality very probably got screwed up somewhere; I'll check later and try and make a better version if it has.

post-listening edit: no, the quality's okay--it's just my voice is largely incomprehensible almost all the time and the recording screwed with the pitch a bit (although how that would affect how understandable my voice is is beyond me).


----------



## octobr

CNiall said:


> The quality very probably got screwed up somewhere; I'll check later and try and make a better version if it has.


Actually all I lost was the beginning part. The rest was just (NAME) i'm indifferent about you.


----------



## CNiall

Verne said:


> Actually all I lost was the beginning part. The rest was just (NAME) i'm indifferent about you.


That'd be my voice being awkward to understand and the best of times, then. :|

SIDENOTE wow, unless that recording was really crap my voice sounds nothing like it does to me when I am speaking


----------



## Koji

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hmkee4

my voice :p


----------



## Terry. T.

Koji said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/hmkee4
> 
> my voice :p


A little boring, but cool voice!


----------



## CNiall

Terry. T. said:


> A little boring, but cool voice!


hey hey _hey_

I feel left out because you didn't Captain Criticise my voice ):


----------



## octobr

Terry. T. said:


> A little boring, but cool voice!


Ok, Captain Criticism, guess where you have to draw the line.

They are _peoples' voices._ You can't just go UMM, I EXPECT HIGHER QUALITY OUT OF YOU ESPECIALLY. I'M GOING TO HAVE TO VOTE AGAINST YOu about someone's voice. They don't control it. It happens.

Especially since yours is among the most fucking annoying on the planet. You're a ten-year-old terror.


----------



## Koji

Terry. T. said:


> A little boring, but cool voice!


Hehe thanks. I always find my own voice kinda annoying.


----------



## Koji

lol am I the only person not offended by what Terry said?


----------



## octobr

It's not just the comment towards you, he's been doing this for a while with varying intensities of suck.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

How do I upload my voice on a mac OS 10?


----------



## CNiall

Uh, make a recording, save it to your computer and upload on generic upload site of your choice (e.g. Sendspace)?


----------



## Tailsy

Uh why sendspace
why not just upload it on box.net :( at least it streams


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Is there a website I can use to make a recording? I can't find an application that records my voice.


----------



## CNiall

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Is there a website I can use to make a recording? I can't find an application that records my voice.


Get a microphone or make a video of you speaking, get it on your computer with method of your choice and upload that somewhere or convert it to an audio file with program of your choice and upload it to wherever.

(Computers don't have the ability to magically record your voice without a microphone)


----------



## Glacedon

Heh, love the voices, especially yours Verne...my voice is some crappy squeak between asian and american...yeah..kinda sucks.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

My computer has a microphone. I just can't find a program or website that records my voice.


----------



## CNiall

Drifloon Rocks said:


> My computer has a microphone. I just can't find a program or website that records my voice.


Just look around your default programs; chances are the computer came with one and it should still be there if you've not removed it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Terry. T. said:


> Y'know, everyone likes my voice. Ask someone off Serebii for the results! Anyway, Arylett Dawnsbrough's voice is the only one I like (Castform's voice is liked by most people, but I think it's really bad. Maybe you can disguise it.)


Wow, you like my voice~ Well, thank you! :D (Though I don't suggest that you go around criticising people's voices like that, it's something they can't change.) 

I'll probably post a video up or something later, I'm getting a digital camera. I don't really feel like that recording sounded like how I usually sound. I was sort of tired and bored, so yeah.


----------



## Fredie

This is my voice, sorry about the minute buzzing


----------



## s k

Mein voice.


----------



## PichuK

12 boring seconds of my voice.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vzuihv

Did it work?


----------



## Zeph

Sorry, didn't realise how close the microphone was to my mouth...


----------



## Noctowl

Urg, I hate my voice.

Yeah, I know I say deviantart. Cuz it was recorded for da, and I am too nervious to make another one. ><


----------



## Fredie

Zephyrous Castform said:


> You think my voice is _deep_? For your information, my voice is in fact much higher than any other 14 year old I know.


Were you referring to my voice perhaps?


----------



## Zeph

Yes, actually, I was, wheel. Your voice is down...
|
|
|
|
|
|
\/
here.


----------



## Minish

...considering how many people have microphones on this forum, we should all make a TCoD Skype thing. :/


----------



## Fredie

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yes, actually, I was, wheel. Your voice is down...
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> \/
> here.


here
^
|
|
|
|
|
|
Yes and your voice is all the way up



Cirrus said:


> ...considering how many people have microphones on this forum, we should all make a TCoD Skype thing. :/


Yeah, that would be a good idea, not sure how we would do it though...


----------



## Zeph

Hooray!

New voice clip coming soon when I can be bothered.


----------



## CNiall

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yes, actually, I was, wheel. Your voice is down...
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> |
> \/
> here.


but his voice isn't notably deep? I mean, it's fairly deep but not especially. Not six-pipe deep, at any rate. :\


----------



## Zeph

For our age, it is pretty deep.


----------



## CNiall

I wouldn't say so, but maybe I'm just odd. (also trademarking birthday and welcome what?)


----------



## Zeph

Meh, okay. And it's not trademarking the words, it's trademarking the songs. Sort of.


----------



## Fredie

CNiall said:


> but his voice isn't notably deep? I mean, it's fairly deep but not especially. Not six-pipe deep, at any rate. :\


To be honest I don't think that my voice is that deep, but I can make it quite deep if I want to, well not as deep as Barry White. Castform keeps telling me that I have quite a deep voice, but I don't believe him...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

It's because Castform has a high voice. =)

Any comments on my voice?


----------



## Fredie

Drifloon Rocks said:


> It's because Castform has a high voice. =)
> 
> Any comments on my voice?


Your voice sounds pretty cool, like an average American, quite deep too. Yes your right, Castform does have quite a high voice. :sunglasses:


----------



## octobr

I actually love this thread, by the by.

WHAT I DO IN MY SPARE TIME


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh, that was good, Verne.


----------



## Renteura

Yes, the video is right. The camera did mess up my voice.
http://www.soundupload.com/pop_audio.php?key=thdlvc6nr07ucubw


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Cirrus said:


> ...considering how many people have microphones on this forum, we should all make a TCoD Skype thing. :/


I'd be willing to host a TeamSpeak server, if anybody's up for that. My friends want me to set one up for ourselves, and it wouldn't cost a whole lot more to upgrade to a larger server if you guys wanted to use it too. I mean, I could host it myself, but my internet sucks enough as it is without uploading voice to a bunch of people.

As for my voice, I finally tracked down the microphone attachment for my headset, so I can get something recorded within the next couple of days I think.


----------



## Zora of Termina

HAY LOOK GUYS ZORA HAS A VOIIIICE


...that sounds like a maaaan DDD;


----------



## Old Catch

me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Catch-22 said:


> me


:DDD

EDIT: Link fixed. Try it now, Catch~


----------



## Old Catch

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> :DDD


Arylett, my computer can't load your page! D:


----------



## Zeph

Oh no, not _more_ Castform? Aren't you getting bored of me yet?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Oh no, not _more_ Castform? Aren't you getting bored of me yet?


I don't know why, but I have a feeling that if we knew each other off of the computer, we'd be good friends. O_O


----------



## Zeph

Really? Why do you think that?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Oh no, not _more_ Castform? Aren't you getting bored of me yet?


Tahaha, recording these are fun.

Also, love your voice~ It's so great~


----------



## Zeph

...Hooray! And of course you're not an idiot.

That recording made my voice sound much better than it actually is...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I have that Awesome Point song stuck in my head, now. "You get 1,000 Awesome Points, yes you do, yes you do, you get 1,000 Awesome Points because Arylett is pronounced Ar-ree-let, DO!" 

Aw, don't be so self-conscious~ (And thank you for not thinking I'm an idiot. XD)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Arylett, I likes your voice. I'm not a big fan of the song though...

I would totally post my voice, but I don't think my computer has a microphone. *Will look for one in moments*

EDIT: Can't find one, but I sound somewhat like this, except think slightly deeper, younger, without the slight accent, and completely different.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Aww, it's so catchy~ But I know, I'm not the best singer. I am glad you do like it though, even if it is such an annoying voice~

And you guys are probably getting really tired of me and my stupid voice. Oh dear, because I've got ANOTHER recording. This time, I decided to record myself in Spanish. 

Okay, here it is. It's crap though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I'm impressed. I've barely know any Spanish.

Hola?


----------



## Old Catch

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> :DDD
> 
> EDIT: Link fixed. Try it now, Catch~


Thanks. I still think I sound really young, though. Yay, awesome points for me. :D Also, your voice isn't bad; I like it.


----------



## Dewgong

I found the microphone. I'll record something tomorrow, but I'll wait until morning because I don't sound too great when I'm tired. 

You won't like it.


----------



## Invader Palkia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3Rgs9r__xM
That Youtube vid has my voice, I just uploaded it, figured I'd post it here


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

So I finally recorded my voice. It's in ogg format to save on the download size. Most things should be able to play it, but if you have trouble and really want to hear me, I'll record something in wav for you. But yeah... now you know what I sound like I guess. It's not perfect 'cause I'm talking rather quietly (As I always do), but it should work. If you guys want me to say anything specific, let me know.

For the record, I didn't think I'd sound as idiotic as I do. Now I know why nobody takes me seriously in real life :sweatdrop:


----------



## Keltena

I don't really have anything to say! :D


----------



## Minish

I couldn't resist.

Me and my family always have some kind of insane 'phrase of the holiday' that probably wouldn't be funny to anybody else except us. xD This time, as my brother was talking about the army to me, we found our spontaneous phrase of the holiday. This is basically the attitude of EVERY. SINGLE. ARMY OFFICER.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Cirrus said:


> I couldn't resist.
> 
> Me and my family always have some kind of insane 'phrase of the holiday' that probably wouldn't be funny to anybody else except us. xD This time, as my brother was talking about the army to me, we found our spontaneous phrase of the holiday. This is basically the attitude of EVERY. SINGLE. ARMY OFFICER.


MCBC. Your. Voice. Is. Still. Love. <3 No seriously, it's really nice and pretty~

Also, I made this very insane recording.  It's very, very, very crazy. I swear, you guys are going to think I'm insane. Well, probably most of you think I've got problems in the head already, but still! But yes, listen to it and be amused.


----------



## Ayame

Well, you guys would give me odd looks if I posted my voice, but I love Cirrus's voice to death, I think Verne is attractive (it's a complement- take it), Arylett rapping was hilarious, Castform has a pleasant voice, and I have many other comments.
My voice sounds a bit like a donkey, seriously.
I'll upload it later, for your listening (dis)pleasure.


----------



## Zora of Termina

HAY GUYS I HAVE A QUESTION


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, so you liked that terrible rap did you? X3 Well good news! I've got more, because I love making a fool of myself~

Here's a really stupid song that me and a friend of mine made up the lyrics for. X3 It's an injoke between us, she calls me an American Accident~ I mispelled American accent as American accident and that's how this whole disaster started. XD (Warning, it's loud. So don't have your speakers jacked up for this. X3)


----------



## GameFreakerZero

So zetta slow!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

XD Arylett I was about to die during your rap. Your randomness reminds me of me and my friends.


----------



## Ayame

LOL ARYLETT.
I can't find anywhere to upload my ugly voice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahahahaha.

I am glad you are amused.

That's the reason I posted it, so I could give some people a laugh. And it was fun making it, fun singing it. Very fun. I should sing more, maybe I'll post them later. 

Upload it to Sendspace.com, Ayame.


----------



## Abwayax

this is me lol http://www.mediafire.com/file/jtjjqi4zgzi/VOICE004.WAV


----------



## Ayame

I sound like a donkey.
Yes, my voice is indeed high-pitched and whiny, yet remarkably like that of a young donkey on crack.
Edit: I think I broke/killed the thread.


----------



## Scout

http://willhostforfood.com/files3/7088056/10-04-08_1713.wav
XD I guess I don't feel like it today. My voice also sounds like a young donkey on crack but it's a clear voice.


----------



## Ayame

Scout said:


> http://willhostforfood.com/files3/7088056/10-04-08_1713.wav
> XD I guess I don't feel like it today. My voice also sounds like a young donkey on crack but it's a clear voice.


You sound better than I do, so don't sweat it.
Sorry if I was hard to understand.  I feel like breaking the thread again, so here is the alternate version, chronicling the tale of donkey voice.


----------



## Scout

I won't let you break the thread =_=

Here's my good friend's recordings:
http://willhostforfood.com/files3/9928789/lancedark.wav
He had to do a voice and dialect impersonation of an RPG character that we really liked.
http://willhostforfood.com/files3/9454188/tcodlance.wav
This is his reaction towards tCoD. XDD


----------



## Zeph

Scout said:
			
		

> "I don't like ... British people ..."


Why not ; ;


----------



## Scout

That was my friend Lance. I dunno, maybe he doesn't like their accent.


----------



## Zeph

Scout said:


> That was my friend Lance. I dunno, maybe he doesn't like their accent.


Maybe _we_ don't like _your_ accents!

Anyway, it's silly to say 'British accent', because there are tons of different types.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Maybe _we_ don't like _your_ accents!
> 
> Anyway, it's silly to say 'British accent', because there are tons of different types.


British accent is just a generalization. Most Americans don't know all the different types and thus we say British accent. We don't mean any offense, we just don't know. Just as probably a lot of British people don't know the different kinds of American accents and thus probably just say we all speak in an American accent. I don't mind being told I speak in an American accent, because I am from America and I do have that distinctive accent.


----------



## Zeph

I know. I wasn't being offended, I was sort of joking really.


----------



## Scout

x_________x

http://willhostforfood.com/files3/9496618/funandsnark.wav

*munches into baked salsa and jack pepper cheese bread*

After having a strange night, I'm preparing for school with no homework done! Yup, I'm that careless! =.0

DARN THE QUALITY,
couldn't download the .MP3 from the t-mobile site so I had to record it like that...  Oh well.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well I knew the first part was a joke.

The second part's jokiness (is that even a word?) was not so obvious. 

I must fail at detecting jokes.


----------



## Zeph

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I must fail at detecting jokes.


Nah, I must fail at _making_ jokes.


----------



## Rulue

http://www.niji-neko.net/fairy/arquivos/Gravando (9).amr

Me singing portuguese version of the Pokémon Theme Song @__@'
Actually, I already had this file on my PC, so I'm posting it (lazy...)

I hate my voice. I seriously do.


----------



## Terry. T.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m4qib2
Cool, eh?


----------



## Capitain Jay

NO BODY KNOWS THE TROUBLE I SEEN~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

feels like skin like cold dead skin


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I'm going to post something _educational_ here.

And now, the nations of the world, brought to you by

...!

bum bum bum bum, bum bum bum bum


----------



## opaltiger

Excuse the clicks, I cobbled it together using the not-so-good microphone.

Here you go, in mp3 format. Let's play guess-the-accent!

...: Yugoslavia? get with the times, that was sixteen years ago >:(


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Well! Excuse me for singing a song made in 1993. D<


----------



## opaltiger

And yet no Slovenia! I am offended.


----------



## Tailsy

I believe it is because nobody likes youuuuu.

(haha we're in something for once)


----------



## Clover

I suck at singing

but in my defense it's a superfast song :B


----------



## nyuu

COMMENTS, K?
*STEEL SAMURAI~
*IT'S KIND QUIET AT PARTS, SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE TRYING TO AVOID BEING HEARD BY ANYONE ELSE IN THE HOUSE WHILE RECORDING
*NOOTVOICE IS PRETTY. SERIOUSLY I LIKE IT, DON'T /JUDGE ME/ :|
*YOUR AVATAR IS DAMN HUGE. DROP IT FROM 120x120 TO 100x100 BECAUSE I SAID SO
*STEEL SAMURAI~

If I can find a working mic, I'll record my voice.


----------



## Zyn

This is me singing. (and sucking at it. I could totally do better but eh)

Singing is fun, lalala~


----------



## Zuu

prepare for your mind and your mind only to be blown!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ekyjom

http://www.sendspace.com/file/flulok

yep hopefully both of those uploaded/recorded without a problem...


----------



## Jack_the_White

This is the thing people on TCoD have been waiting for!!!  MY VOICE!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGK11fSM0Bk


----------



## Ayame

Jack_the_White said:


> This is the thing people on TCoD have been waiting for!!!  MY VOICE!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGK11fSM0Bk


The video is missing in action. D:


----------



## Jack_the_White

Ayame said:


> The video is missing in action. D:


Sorry, you checked it probably right after I uploaded it (which was wen i posted it here)


----------



## Zeph

Yay
More yay
Total Yayage


----------



## CleoCosette

Well. . . I got into voiceovers for a while on Youtube, but those are too suckish to post. You can watch them, any of the "Re." ones on my channel, http://www.youtube.com/user/DoReMiMiFaSoLaTi. I'm screaming and saying "I'm a Wombat" in the Halloween special(the one with the volcano). X-)  Oh yeah, the King David person in that same video is not me. XD 
Maybe I'll record myself singing or something. *shrugs* I'm somewhat of a good singer. . . I'll get it posted soon, probably tomorrow.


----------



## theinsanething

Meh, have a listen though all my videos.


----------



## see ya

Here's me, making a mockery of Earthbound Zero's "Eight Melodies.


----------



## Scout

I like your voice. It's so calming. Will you please sing a _melodeeee_, a stranger, a song just for _me_? o.o`

I'm such a creep! XD


----------



## Vaporeon

Ick, my voice is very high. Girly high, in fact. I'll post it later.


----------



## see ya

Scout said:


> I like your voice. It's so calming. Will you please sing a _melodeeee_, a stranger, a song just for _me_? o.o`
> 
> I'm such a creep! XD


Lol, thanks. :3 People have told me I can sing before, but the problem is that my voice screws up 90% of the time. Also, I haven't taken any voice classes since the 5th grade, so my tone, range, and breathing are all kinds of screwed up. >_>


----------



## Terry. T.

Scout said:


> I like your voice. It's so calming. Will you please sing a _melodeeee_, a stranger, a song just for _me_? o.o`
> 
> I'm such a creep! XD



Heh, heh, heh.
I like your voice too, Skymin, and I'd _love_ it if you sang the Pokémon Battle Dimension theme song. Your voice is just plain awesome!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Yes, I am singing in this. Markku dared me to do it. >>


----------



## _Shaymin

Here's me on my Youtube video of me licking my elbow.
watch the others about TDP (you have no idea xD) to hear more 0-0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWpp3axWlW4


----------



## Felidire

_Shaymin said:


> Here's me on my Youtube video of me licking my elbow.
> watch the others about TDP (you have no idea xD) to hear more 0-0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWpp3axWlW4


Lol, j00 awsum. ,,xD -- For me to be able to do that i'd have to dislocate my shoulder and tear a lot of muscle, I don't think it's worth it. XD


 --
ah.. mah voice...

Lol, good luck squeezing so much as a "haii" out of me, I have some weird lolphobia of speaking into phones/mics. ,,xD (Totally strange and unexplainable)

I do speak on D/P WiFi though, if anyone can manage to drag me on there. ,x3


----------



## Koala929

I would, but all windows within a mile radius would shatter. Noes.

Edit: My voice is girly.


----------



## Felidire

Koala929 said:


> Edit: My voice is girly.


Mine sounds like a cement mixer.

We should both get a mic and talk at eachother, it would sound epic.


----------



## see ya

This is me when I'm not singing. Notice how much more I sound like a 12 year-old boy. :P


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Skymin said:


> This is me when I'm not singing. Notice how much more I sound like a 12 year-old boy. :P


That was you?  I saw/heard that xD



Spoiler



Skymin, your voice is pretty



My voice is too deep and manly for my own good.  It's so deep, it would make Barry White hang his head shame because I make him sound like a 10 year old.  So I'll refrain from posting my own voice for now.


----------



## see ya

Blazing Hearts said:


> That was you?  I saw/heard that xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Skymin, your voice is pretty


Ayup, that was me. 

Also, :3


----------



## OrangeAipom

http://www.sendspace.com/file/juh8tj

I was talking to this guy on AIM, but she couldn't download it.


----------



## Erif

Skymin said:


> This is me when I'm not singing. Notice how much more I sound like a 12 year-old boy. :P


Goddammit, way to many hard laughs today. xD

But not why you think; well, yeah, your voice is high-pitched and nerdy and I got a good laugh out of that, (;D) but the vid was hella funny too.


----------



## Erika

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byDRgJMXhg

You can hear me talk in this.
And watch me fail at a game.


----------



## opaltiger

A better recording, in which you get three languages for the price of one.


----------



## Harlequin

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3025ab6236c18093ed24a2875c7fa58ee04e75f6e8ebb871

ITT: harle's a faggot


----------



## Wartortle

I wanna hear Cirrus's's's voice T^T


----------



## nastypass

Damn you Vixie and your long Lovecraftian words.

The word was 'floccinaucinihilipilification'  by the way.  Firefox doesn't even recognize it as one.


----------



## Adriane

Walker said:


> Damn you Vixie and your long Lovecraftian words.
> 
> The word was 'floccinaucinihilipilification'  by the way.  Firefox doesn't even recognize it as one.


Ahahahahahaha. Hahaha. Ha.

ilu Walker



			
				#tcod said:
			
		

> <Walker> OKAY YOU LOT off topic time:  I am recording the next five messages and posting it it in the Post Your Voice thread.  Hopefully I don't choke on the dust from it.
> <Vixie> Wasn't there some commercial where a dude had to spell floccinaucinihilipilification?
> <Walker> I hate you.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hey guys do I speak in a monotone?

Walker should have a radio talk show.


----------



## CleoCosette

Who wants to hear a nerdy girl sing musical theatre? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L2d_F1FNSU

hrrmph.


----------



## see ya

Oh hey look. More singing. This time, I'm singing the lyrics in my sig.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoa, Skymin. You're amazing! Your voice is so pretty. Much better than my attempts.

Speaking of my crappy attempts...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Skymin has an awesome future of awesome singing. And Arylett's link gets me a picture of a shoe.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It's on the bottom... it should work. There's a big thing that says DOWNLOAD. Just scroll all the way down... if you still get the picture of the shoe, I'll upload it somewhere else.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Ahh, _under _the other five billion DOWNLOAD buttons!

I like your voice, Queen. A tad high at times, but quite melodious, my majestic Monarch.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh yeah, I know~ My voice is actually quite atrocious when I try to sing, weak and underused, haven't really had any sing training or anything, 'tis obvious. But I'm glad you think it's melodious~


----------



## Minish

I've been watching a lot of Yu-Gi-Oh: The Abridged Series and absolutely adore Bakura in all his ridiculous Britishness, so an American friend made me make a voice clip of me reading one of his lines. XD

Don't worry. I don't always sound this evil.

And another, shorter one about Bakura's gaydar that probably won't make much sense to people who haven't seen the Abridged series. (It's pretty much my favourite line in the series and I constantly say it. It confuses people.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...XD That just made me giggle so hard, Cirrus. You say it in just the funniest way. I've seen Abridged though I can't really remember Bakura's lines that well, but you still are quite amusing.

Also, I'm butchering more songs. My God, I suck SO hard.


----------



## Amfibbian

^I suck worse at singing :v I would never let anyone hear me ;A: 


As for me I have the worst voice EVAR
My voice sucks. I'm also terrible at speaking aloud to inanimate objects

I suck so hard.


----------



## Blazie

So...since everyone was singing, and I had planned on posting here eventually...

I Could Have Danced All Night

Yeah, right now all I have is a video recording thing built into my laptop; if I have a plain sound recorder I haven't found it. Enjoy bright blue hurts-your-eyes screen.

Also, I don't have a british accent. It's easier to sing if I say "dahnced" rather than the american "danced".


----------



## Zeph

I got bored. Eh. (Scroll down to the bottom.)

...Oh wait, everyone else is singing? Oh. Oh well! Too late. Maybe another time.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

CASTFORM YOU RANTERER

YOUR VOICE IS DEEPER THAN I WOULD HAVE GUESSED but you said 'ragamuffin' so you rock

you kinda sound like daniel radcliffe sorta


----------



## Dawn

derrrp. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o9csrOoAM8 

The end of the video got cut off, but I wasn't saying anything important (CLEARLY) so it's k.


----------



## see ya

Did more stuff. Yeah. Crappy mic is crap. You've been warned.

We all live in a yellow submarine~

BE A MAN!

I'M HOLDIN' OUT FOR A HERO~!

Listen to me butcher Pink Floyd. Yay.


----------



## Lili

Not only am I talking in the beginning, but I'm also dancing :D  (like a retard)


----------



## hopeandjoy

Singing with some talking parts! It's not that good, but that's because I'm crappy singer and lyric adapter.


----------



## mewtini

I can join too! Me singing "Maybe" from the musical Annie!
EDIT: Once again, nothing works.... here. Final try~Ta-da! It works!


----------



## Aobaru

Mewtini said:


> I can join too! Me singing "Maybe" from the musical Annie!
> EDIT: Once again, nothing works.... here. Final try~Ta-da! It works!


Hee hee, you're so cute :3 And somehow exactly how I imagined xD


----------



## mewtini

I can sing betterthan that! It was because I just woke up...and my voice was all frazzled...>|


----------



## Katycat

Me singing "Video Games" by Lana del Rey. :)


----------



## LadyJirachu

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17oFtkmuGKO
Me and my hypnoticly kir-by-ish-sort-a-ish voice of dooooom...
xD;
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ft7hnuGdSh
And me agaaaainz telling yew who all your base are belongz to and stuffz >3 xD B)


AM I ADORABLE OR WEIRD OR WHAT!!! lolol

X3;


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

i hate my mic and my voice and why


----------



## kyeugh

I am going to try and revive this thread, if that's all right?  It is stickied, after all.

Here, I read aloud a timeless classic, _Pony Pals Volume 17: Detective Pony_, by Jeanne Betancourt.  Feel free to read along.


----------



## Murkrow

So I have a question. Since "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" has every letter in English, it's a good sentence to post in the handwriting thread.

Is there a similar sentence which, when real aloud, contains every sound in English?


----------



## Keldeo

Murkrow said:


> So I have a question. Since "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" has every letter in English, it's a good sentence to post in the handwriting thread.
> 
> Is there a similar sentence which, when real aloud, contains every sound in English?


http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-tex...sh-phonetic-range/answer/Sheetal-Srivastava-1 has a few short ones.


----------



## Music Dragon

Murkrow said:


> So I have a question. Since "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" has every letter in English, it's a good sentence to post in the handwriting thread.
> 
> Is there a similar sentence which, when real aloud, contains every sound in English?


You should read The Quest for the Legends, it has every sound in the English language and then some!


----------



## Raiden

...I recorded myself speaking around eight years ago. My accent is terrible and I sound like I've got a perpetual cold, but this is generally what I sound like (my native language is Finnish, btw... explains the accent).

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4vvdqt11s8f6nso/Raiden+-+Hatsuharu.WAV

I was re-enacting one of Hatsuharu's lines from Fruits Basket. XD Ended up sounding downright sassy... (I've even recorded myself singing, but all the clips are just atrocious. I can't sing. At all.)


----------

